# Lake Bastrop



## FishBone (Oct 11, 2004)

Heading to Lake Bastrop South Shore park in the morning and will be there until Friday. 

Anyone been there before?


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

Been there many times. Great place to camp, good fishing from the bank if you walk some of the nearby trails along the bank.


----------



## Cody C (May 15, 2009)

Yup. Fished it the last couple years.


----------



## FoghornLeghorn (Sep 11, 2012)

Great place. Good for tubing, or skiing after the fishermen leave from the morning bite. If you go towards the backside of the power plant where the cooling water discharges, I'm pretty sure the water comes out around 130 degrees. It's hot!


----------

